# Massive Audio CW 12 Video + Reivew



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Massive Audio CW 12 - Dual voice coil 600 watts, 1200 max powered off of a MTX 1501d wired to 2 ohms (around 1500 watts) in a 2.5 cubic foot enclosure tuned to 43 hz. This subs is a great low end monster, however this wasnt the spotlight of this test...it was straight SPL useage out of a daily box. I was able to burp this sub off of a 50 amp fuse, and still pull a very respectable 145.8 on the meter. Take not of the arrows pointing to the screws on the sub, this is how you recone it yourself! No need to send off your sub if you ever blow it, just take it apart yourself and reorder a cone for it, slip it in and its good as new.


















Testing was done with a Termlab USB, with the mic on the floorboard MECA style



*<a href=\'http://video.snoopdan.com/cw_12.1.wmv\' target=\'_blank\'>CLICK HERE FOR THE VIDEO</a>*

if you're interested in this sub, it sells for $245 shipped, from HERE


----------



## BigDaddyHustle (Apr 12, 2006)

thats pretty wild that you can recone it yourself.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

where have you been man, I havn't seen you post in a while?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 14 2006, 05:04 AM~6169521
> *where have you been man, I havn't seen you post in a while?
> *


He's been here ----> http://www.basswhores.com/ :cheesy:


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

just from looking at the gif. . i dont like all the pucker in that surround

but nice numbers for a single 12


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Yep been busy doing the competition thing....and up to a bunch more stuff


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i was thinkin of gettin one of them


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

What is the cone material made of? Looks like injected polypropolyene?


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

its poly-mica

anyone interested in these subs. . stay away from the refrence serious. . they suck ass


----------

